# laptop erkennt neuen akku nicht



## Jägermaister (24. Januar 2011)

nabend,

meine freundin hat einen neuen akku für ihren packard bell easynote tj66.
der alte war kaputt und der neue läuft an sich nur blinkt immer die "bitte laden" leuchte. weiß jemand wie man das ändern kann?

ansonsten als richtwert wie lange muss man ihn laden? hat 5200 mha (wie das genau heisst hab ich grad vergessen)

hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
mfg


----------



## Artas (24. Januar 2011)

Hat sie einen neuen und originalen Akku gekauft, oder nur ne billige Nachmache aus Ebay?


----------



## rabit (24. Januar 2011)

Zeigt das Gerät nicht den Füllgrad an?


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Januar 2011)

Der Akku ist auch wirklich kompatibel mit dem Laptop?


----------



## Jägermaister (25. Januar 2011)

naja es ist nicht ein originaler von packard bell aber sie hat ihn in einem laden für pc´s gekauft. er zeigt nicht den füllgrad an.
aber laufen tut er nur weiß man halt nicht wann er alle ist und wann voll.
mfg


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Schau mal in BIOS. Beim Asus meiner Frau musste ich den Akku erst kalibrieren. Dafür gab es eine Funktion im BIOS.


----------

